# group seeking player, Leeds uk



## dr_lemming (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi All

Were looking on expanding are group to 6 members we run every Thursday and play warhammer fantasy role play and DnD 4e on alternate weeks, if anyone is interested PM me and ill give you all the details


----------



## Neil1889 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, but I have existing games on every other Thursday myself. Best o' luck , though.


----------



## dr_lemming (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, thanks for getting back to me and letting me know, if anything changes you can always get back to me


----------

